# Ccr 2000e



## Tim700 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, Time has caught up with me, I'm an old man now.
Can't shovel anymore.
I bought a used CCR 2000E, $150, pretty good shape, starts 1st pull every time.
Just replaced paddles, scraper, & drive belt.
My question is, Is this machine auger assisted ?
Will it clean down to pavement, or will I be pushing this thing alot ?
All replies are welcome, thank you.
Btw, Model 38185


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Auger assisted and will clean down to the pavement.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tim700 said:


> Hi everyone, Time has caught up with me, I'm an old man now.
> Can't shovel anymore.
> I bought a used CCR 2000E, $150, pretty good shape, starts 1st pull every time.
> Just replaced paddles, scraper, & drive belt.
> ...


It's designed to be pulled along by the paddles. No need to push on it. Great little machine!
It'll clean to the pavement.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tim, welcome to *SBF!! *and congrats


----------



## Tim700 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thats great, any less effort will help alot these days, thanks for your info fellas.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got a CCR2000E as well and found that unlike my old S200 you need to tip it a bit forward to get the machine to pull itself onward. Does a nice job cleaning down to the pavement.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bosco659 said:


> I just got a CCR2000E as well and found that unlike my old S200 you need to tip it a bit forward to get the machine to pull itself onward. Does a nice job cleaning down to the pavement.


 you have to tip all the ccr and powerlite toro's so that the paddles contact the ground. the newer ones are probally the same


----------



## Tim700 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, it works like a dream, very little effort to clean to pavement, does a great job.
What u guys recommend for storage, Sta-bil, pink, or blue ? Nothing at all, just fill it up, or drain it ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most use seafoam, some use seafoam and sta-bil


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Tim700 (Feb 2, 2014)

Sweet, thanks everyone.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tim700 said:


> Well, it works like a dream, very little effort to clean to pavement, does a great job.
> What u guys recommend for storage, Sta-bil, pink, or blue ? Nothing at all, just fill it up, or drain it ?


I use Sta-Bol Ethanol when I fill the gas can at the gas station, add SeaFoam if it's going to set more than a month. Drain blowers if they are going to set over summer. Usually. (Getting lazy as the years roll on).


----------

